# Who Wants a Forum



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

top-o-d Line Software too. Not that SMF or MyBB stuff. It aint the cheap/freeware you see everywhere else. Takers?


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 14, 2009)

Moved. And what are you asking? Offering help in setting up forums?


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2009)

What the hell is going on.

Also


> You should now listen to WU TANG, Killah Beez and
> Kottonmouth Kings, Cypress Hill, Twiztid, Tech N9ne, *Insane Clown Posse*, Anybody Killa, Myzery, Marz, Axe Murder Boyz, Boondox, Blaze ya Dead Homie, La Coka Nostra, Kutt Calhoun, Prozack, Dark Lotus, King Spade, and even more WU TANG



Know how I know your music taste sucks? :V


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Know how I know your music taste sucks? :V


No. But if I had the ability to see the world the way you do and shove my head up that far up my ass, it would be a different story.

@Grimmy: Kinda, I am willing to set up a forum for someone about something they want. Cause mine arent getting many members. Plus I want to have more Mod/Admin Abilities on more sites.


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> No. But if I had the ability to see the world the way you do and shove my head up that far up my ass, it would be a different story.



Haven't we been through this under like two other usernames of yours?


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Haven't we been through this under like two other usernames of yours?


Haven't I just make a thread about it? face : palm http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48292


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2009)

I already own one. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I already own one. Thanks anyway.


why are you running vBadvance


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2009)

Because I can.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

...13K posts. Not Bad


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2009)

It's been up for about 1 year and 2 months.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 14, 2009)

You might want to mention what forum software you are proposing to setup for whoever takes up on your offer, since you said it wasnt one of the free solutions.


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Haven't I just make a thread about it? face : palm http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48292



Shit, how did I miss that? I mean, it was on the main page in highlighted neon colors and everything because you're so important.

\You seem like the kind of person that brags about pirating software and draws guns in his free time.
\\Enjoy your marketing scheme clowns and Faygo.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 14, 2009)

I have my own thanks. Carenath hosts it for me. 
Cause he's awesome. <3


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Shit, how did I miss that? I mean, it was on the main page in highlighted neon colors and everything because you're so important.
> 
> \You seem like the kind of person that brags about pirating software and draws guns in his free time.
> \\Enjoy your marketing scheme clowns and Faygo.


Why thank you. Cheers.
...fucking furries


----------



## net-cat (Aug 14, 2009)

I already have one, thanks.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Aug 15, 2009)

Just sayin', but I wouldn't want a self-proclaimed "hacker" to host jack shit for me.

Maybe if you posted some actual _information_ in this thread, I wouldn't be so inclined to call "_scam!_" Like, maybe what forum software you'd be offering, where you'd host it, pricing, etc.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 15, 2009)

Pretty much what Zentra said.



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> *I hacked his FTP info and deleted his database on his forum, and all his backups*, so plus one for me.



_Meanwhile, 20 minutes into the future..._



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> I am willing to set up a forum for someone about something they want. Cause mine arent getting many members. *Plus I want to have more Mod/Admin Abilities on more sites*.



Not saying you are a con artist of any sort, but if you were, you totally would've just blown your own jig.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 15, 2009)

_Runs off to library

_Lets see. The best I got is Invison Power Board V2.3.5
I also got vBulletin. IPB works best for me. I recomend that one, its better suited for members' personel profiles. vBulletin isn't. I would only recomend that for the the LARGEST forums of over 2000 members.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 15, 2009)

Grimmywimmy said:


> Not saying you are a con artist of any sort, but if you were, you totally would've just blown your own jig.


 
Juggalos cannot be Con-artists, unless they were trying to sell something to someone who had a lower IQ than them, which leaves the State School completely subject to a possible Juggalo threat to it's residents.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 15, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Juggalos cannot be Con-artists


shut up furry


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

MUCH WICKID DICK SUCKIN' LOVE.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 15, 2009)

damn homos.....


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 15, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Plus I want to have more Mod/Admin Abilities on more sites.



So, in other words, you aren't making forums for other people, you're making forums for yourself that you let other people use?

Also, as said before:



> Unfotunetly for that asshat I hacked his FTP info and deleted his database on his forum, and all his backups, so plus one for me.



I wouldn't trust someone like this as far as I could spit with a forum. I'd rather have either my self (which I do) or a professional host my forum, not some teenager who thinks he's tough script-kiddie shit and listens to garbage music.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 15, 2009)

does this forum have an rpg system built in?  the forums i go to have rpg systems.  i don't know if you know what they are, but it makes it a game within a game.  i have three million experience on some runescape fan boards.  does yours do this?

i would like to install it and create myself as the only member and watch my experience points (or XP) go up.  it's a strange........catharsis


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2009)

It's the great milenko!

Except at least this time you're admitting you're not great.

I'd rather not have a forum built on pirated software by a wannabe idiot, thanks.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 15, 2009)

i wish you were a bot instead so you could at least sell me something useful like fake shoes or WoW gold



LizardKing said:


> I'd rather not have a forum built on pirated software by a wannabe idiot, thanks.



oh he's no wannabe


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2009)

Vintage said:


> oh he's no wannabe



Yes he is, in almost every sense possible.

(Also I just wanted to clarify that 'wannabe' and 'idiot' were 2 separate terms there, obviously he's not _trying_ to be an idiot)


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2009)

Also 



> But the last fucker I was online with hacked my email and routed all my accounts to his. Needless to say I have had to remake my youtube, myspace and FAF, and a few others



You can't even keep your own profiles secure, and now we should trust you with a forum?

Haha.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 15, 2009)

.... yeah, alright. Thread over.

Derailment, insults, etc.


----------

